# Mot & Tax renewal while abroad



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

My brain won't function this morning. Do you need an MOT after 2 years or 3. My tax runs out at the end of February whilst we hope to be in Spain, I assume I can re tax the van online but not if I need an MOT.
What do other M/H users do?
Sid


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi sid t 
this may help see here

sorry posted the wrong one 
see here
chapter


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Sid

I would have been in the same situation as yourself (MOT was due at the end of this month) so I had another one done in August before I left the Uk on my travels. Same with the tax, did a 6 month one as I didn't know where I would be or if I would be on-line. maybe a daft way to do it but it gives me peace of mind!

Ian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Chapter, that solves one problem I don't need an MOT until next February when its 3 years old. So it just the tax problem now.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hello Ian. From what I can gather, wi-fi is quite common on campsites in Spain or are you going to tell me otherwise. :roll:  
Cheers Sid


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Vehicle Tax whilst abroad*

The UK tax runs out on our van at the end of Feb. 
The answer to the problem, if you are abroad is that the solution depends on who is handling your mail back in the UK. 
If you wait for the renewal form to come out from DVLA, then you only need the renewal number to renew over the internet, although having the form faxed to your campsite might be easier. 
The new Tax disc is then sent to the recorded address and you have it sent out to you. You can renew early ( before you leave) but I think that means a visit to a Taxation office in person, with the forms that should be on the vehicle and, I think, a short letter stating why you are renewing early. You might have to pay from the start of the present month, rather than the start of the next month. 
At least it can be done before you go. 
I understand that the police in europe are aware of the UK disc system ad its implications, particularly for insurance cover.

I certainly think to drive through Dover port with an out of date disc is asking for trouble.

MIke & Ann


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you have to have to have the tax disk sent to you while abroad? 

I was going to just get to sent to my mums address for return to the uk. I assumed it would be ok to have an out of date tax disk in your window as long as youd bought new tax. When i got back in the uk i was going to drive straight to the disk.

Am I wrong?


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

*tax disc*

As far as im aware the offence is not displaying a valid tax disc ,even if the vehicle is taxed it must be on display.years ago i got a fine for non display as my disc had come unstuck from the window and had fallen upside down on the floor


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sid you can tax it online with absolutely no problems. The disk will be sent to your UK address so do it as soon as you can (before you leave if possible) failing that get it posted on to here, you have plenty of options ie a campsite, a post box, my house, dont worry its all very straightforward. Just look forward to walking the beach under a clear blue sky with the heat of the sun on your back which is exactly what I was doing earlier today. Its a hard life but someone has to have it


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rightz said:


> I assumed it would be ok to have an out of date tax disk in your window as long as youd bought new tax. When i got back in the uk i was going to drive straight to the disk.Am I wrong?


This subject has been discussed many times here on MHF, and it's always worth using the Search button first - you generally find most if not all the answers to the questions which others have asked before.

There is no UK offence of not displaying a tax disc whilst in another country (no jurisdiction) but you do commit foreign offences by not having your vehicle road taxed whilst in certain foreign countries. If the question is, "Will the foreign authorities prosecute for failing to display a tax disc even although I have it taxed", then the answer from me would be, "Don't try it and see". They have no means of ascertaining whether your vehicle is road taxed or not, and I'm quite sure they will not be interested - it's up to you to show it is, and that is done by displaying the disc in the windscreen.

If you display an out-of-date disc whilst abroad, you're asking for it just as much as not displaying one.

And yes, there is a separate offence of failing to display, irrespective of whether your vehicle is taxed or not.

Dougie.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*the sun IS shining*

I think we've not only answered the question, but murdered it!!

I agree entirely that we should not loose sight of the fact that this is a hobby/ way of life. We feel really sorry for people that havent yet tried it, the plus points definitely out weigh the negatives.

You only get one go on this roundabout of life and this is not the practice, so, make your preparations get it sorted and DO IT!!

Mike & Ann
Portugal


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

SidT said:


> Hello Ian. From what I can gather, wi-fi is quite common on campsites in Spain or are you going to tell me otherwise. :roll:
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid

Believe it or not but the wifi network here crashed at lunchtime and this is the first opportunity I have had of replying :roll:

Please remember that this is my first time camping in Spain, but from what I gather, more and more sites are adding wifi. Some though charge for it as an "extra" although this one doesn't. The only extras here are leccy @ 30c per KWH if you're on the long term tariff (short stay it's included) and the washing machines.

Ian


----------

